# Ok help needed.



## ericsdaweedman (May 26, 2007)

Hopefully people here can help me.. i Think im doing everything ok as of now so yeah i will upload a couple pictures n you guys tell me what u think. i lost track of how old they are so i dunno. someone help out. all i do is water them every couple days and leave them sit in the sun. this cool? hopefully people post. n help.

there ya go


----------



## Bubby (May 26, 2007)

They look healthy 

Planting several plants in one pot can cause some problems down the road. It's best to grow only one plant per pot. And because you're growing outdoors, you can expect a much bigger plant, as well as more root. Are you intending to keep them potted, or will you be planting them in the ground later?

You should start a journal man, people here dig watching grows. You'll also develop a crowd that'll jump in whenever you need help. 

If you didn't know already, you can upload pictures directly to this site by clicking "Manage Attachments" (which is found right under where you type when you make a post).

Welcome to the forums btw. :ciao:


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 27, 2007)

thanks buddy.

well at first i started them inside and they started growing so i moved them outside..ok. then.. 3 plants popped up lol so i dunno what to do. should i leave them in the pot or what? whats the best thing to do ?  

My uncle also told me that i need to clip them. hopefully someone can help me with that.

There all 3 smelling like straight dank now so hopefully they grow ok..

i also tried to upload on the site but it said the image was too big.

thanks bubby.


eric..


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

ericsdaweedman said:
			
		

> tried to upload on the site but it said the image was too big...


 
I resized them and put them into your post. Your camera should have settings that you can use to make your pics smaller.

Lots of software is out there to do that as well.

Thanks,

Stoney.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 27, 2007)

thanks stoney.. still learning about website and stuff..

posted new pics in other thread if u wanna see.



			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I resized them and put them into your post. Your camera should have settings that you can use to make your pics smaller.
> 
> Lots of software is out there to do that as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

ericsdaweedman said:
			
		

> thanks stoney.. still learning about website and stuff..
> 
> posted new pics in other thread if u wanna see.


 
I just went by and looked at them.

Good luck man!


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 29, 2007)

Are they ready to be clipped?


----------



## BSki8950 (May 29, 2007)

clipped ?


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 29, 2007)

i want them where they dont grow that high..


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 29, 2007)

I would wait until the plants are sexed man. Then you'll know if you have females or males or both.

About week 6 to 8 should show sex. Then you can top them. However, if you top them, it causes side growth. The plants will get bushier. With more than one per/container, it could get crowded. Also, if one is male and one female, you couldn't uproot the male very easy without harming your female in the same container.

It really is easier to have them each in their own container.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 29, 2007)

So you think as of now i should put all in different containers.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 12, 2007)

yes eric and do it asap easier in the long run


----------

